# Post Is for 60+ Riders Mostly



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Call me small but I really enjoy dropping young fellas on trail bikes wearing a costume straight from XC World Cup. Now am on a HT and they are riding trail bikes where they are not needed or useful. But it sure makes me smile as I leave the youngsters in my dust. I can no longer crush the big gears up big grades but I can drop a fair amount of melenials.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Call me small but I really enjoy dropping young fellas on trail bikes wearing a costume straight from XC World Cup. Now am on a HT and they are riding trail bikes where they are not needed or useful. But it sure makes me smile as I leave the youngsters in my dust. I can no longer crush the big gears up big grades but I can drop a fair amount of melenials.


Always glad to hear about an old fart who's still kickin' it. I'm pushing 70 and can't brag about dropping anyone. The only thing I drop is speed.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Old fock forum.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

By young, you mean 50?

'Born to ride!'


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

It's all fun and games until I run up against a really fit youngster, then I feel old again.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Pedalon2018 said:


> ... it sure makes me smile as I leave the youngsters in my dust...


I'll assume this was in a race. Otherwise, what do you know about the younger rider? Was he/she a beginner, or on a 100 mile ride, or just recovering from surgery or an injury, or suffering from a disease or disability, or whatever? If there's one thing I've learned it's to put aside ego, be thankful for your physical condition and abilities (whatever the level), and just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

60+? 60 was great. It's the + that's getting me.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

levity said:


> I'll assume this was in a race. Otherwise, what do you know about the younger rider? Was he/she a beginner, or on a 100 mile ride, or just recovering from surgery or an injury, or suffering from a disease or disability, or whatever? If there's one thing I've learned it's to put aside ego, be thankful for your physical condition and abilities (whatever the level), and just enjoy the ride.


yes in a race and they were in a different class but it was fun. They were so over biked and it hurt them. I blasted by on a climb but my legs were screaming at the top. I need to keep it fun or I will not ride as much. Love them downhills.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I will be 60 in a couple of months and was riding with 2 of my late 50s buddies today. We are chatting at the top of one our favourite descents when 2 guys in their 30s start down. My buddy started a bit later and as we rounded a big corner I yelled to him "we are going to catch those young fellas", and sure enough 20 seconds later we caught them and they were already pulled off the trail for us. Young fellas is a running joke with us because 2 years ago a few of them commented on our age as the dropped in a steepish, chunky, fun, descent ahead of us. We quickly caught them and rode their asses commenting on their slowness and inexperience.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Ha ha, great laugh!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

*yawn*

I prefer not to talk **** to people I don't know because there's always going to be someone who makes you look like a damn fool, for every person who winds up looking like a fool in front of you. 

Try talking **** to me on the trail, and I'll kindly inform you that I'm doing quite well for myself, after surviving leukemia that penetrated my brain and got into my eyes. I spent 3wks in a coma and had to learn how to feed myself again. And then after that, I survived sepsis that had me on daily IV antibiotics for another 3wks after I left the hospital. It took me several months before I could walk comfortably again, though I was on a bike trainer even before that. So my transition to riding outside again was a bit quicker once I was walking well.

I finished a master's degree in environmental science after my recovery.

Physically, I lifted weights with a personal trainer, practiced yoga, and got a running coach. I ran a 5k and then several 5ks and moved up to a half marathon. I signed up for an xc race, and then a 30mi endurance mtb race. I did a road century, and I have ridden 50mi on my mtb in one day.

The only bike race I've ever won is a slow race (seriously...at last year's New Belgium Tour de Fat in Indianapolis). But I get out there and do it. And I enjoy my time on my bike.

I am 37 now.

I ride bikes for me. Not for you.

Want to talk **** with someone? Do it with friends who like to talk ****.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Harold said:


> *yawn*
> 
> I prefer not to talk **** to people I don't know because there's always going to be someone who makes you look like a damn fool, for every person who winds up looking like a fool in front of you.
> 
> ...


I never mentioned talking to anyone. I just rode past them quite fast during a race and I just enjoyed the moment as I was over twice their age. It was fun for me and the younger riders probably did not think twice about it other than to think was a crazy old geezer riding fast on a hot day is going to have a heart attack. I do not understand your tone. I was having fun at no one's expense. All I ever say is "on your left". If that is offensive, get an e-bike.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Pedalon2018 said:


> I never mentioned talking to anyone.


Yeah I guess I must have missed that too.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The problem is in the attitude that created the post. It's a good thing to be fit, but your fitness is just that: "yours".

It's in bad taste to talk about "beating someone younger, older, male, female, etc...

Walk in the other person's shoes, even a virtual jaunt should keep you honest.

I routinely destroy my adult kids when we ride together, but they're recreational riders, whereas I ride all the time. I always make sure to keep them in sight and wait at strategic spots to chat, mostly because I don't want them to feel like they're being destroyed. My wife rides an ebike so she can pace me.

Hey Harold, I didn't know you'd been so sick, I'm assuming your recovered now. How's Asheville treating you?



Pedalon2018 said:


> I never mentioned talking to anyone. I just rode past them quite fast during a race and I just enjoyed the moment as I was over twice their age. It was fun for me and the younger riders probably did not think twice about it other than to think was a crazy old geezer riding fast on a hot day is going to have a heart attack. I do not understand your tone. I was having fun at no one's expense. All I ever say is "on your left". If that is offensive, get an e-bike.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

+1 for the 'there's always someone better than you, just around the corner'.

If you're improving, all the power to ya.

I like to think I'm improving over time ^^

'Born to ride!'


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Harold makes me think of how I view things more these days. 

Anytime I feel myself getting ramped up about somthing or someone, I try to remember I have no idea of their background or what they might be going through. It makes it easier for me to cut some slack with others or keep me from some embolden comments. 
I don't feel my lattitude goes so far as to be a license for a full time A.H. but we all draw a line somewhere I guess. 

I'm happy to not be a real competitive type myself because I can be a bit direct, and my sense of humor is often carried straight-faced which can be a bit confusing or misinterpreted easily. It may not mean things would escalate to a confrontation but not everyone plays well with some verbal jabbing and I don't expect many are looking for that when they go biking. 

Within the context of close friends, sure you can get away with a lot and it can be a form of fun, entertainment and competition within its own genre.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

bachman1961 said:


> Harold makes me think of how I view things more these days.
> 
> Anytime I feel myself getting ramped up about somthing or someone, I try to remember I have no idea of their background or what they might be going through. It makes it easier for me to cut some slack with others or keep me from some embolden comments.
> I don't feel my lattitude goes so far as to be a license for a full time A.H. but we all draw a line somewhere I guess.
> ...


I am moving on. It seems fewer folks read what's on the screen and go with what's on their mind. I said nothing to anyone. I just rode on by and observed I felt good about it. Some of you must work for Trump.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Reanswer this post when you are over 60,


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Riding last weekend, twice I realized another rider was catching up to me. Both times I kicked it up and left them behind. It was not a race and I always fully realize that I do not know their situation, for all I know they've already ridden thirty miles while I'm doing 15 total. I just use it to motivate myself to push myself harder. Other times I'm worn out or recovering and I don't kick it up. That's often how I ride, alternating between pushing hard and easier recovery phases.

I think OP was really just proud of his fitness level at 60 and enjoying it and wasn't demeaning anyone.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe this old joke will exlain things:

An old man goes to confession. 

"Father, last night I made love to not one, but two women. And they were young beauties!"
"You should do 10 Hail Mary's"
"Father, I'm not Catholic, I'm Jewish"
"So what are you telling me for?"
"Telling you? I'm telling EVERYONE!!"


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Pedalon2018 said:


> I am moving on. It seems fewer folks read what's on the screen and go with what's on their mind. I said nothing to anyone. I just rode on by and observed I felt good about it. Some of you must work for Trump.


My ref to Harold's post was more _introspective_, Me / My / I sorta thing. 
No mention of you nor assumptions you speak to others on the trail. How could you, flying by them young whippersnappers at warp speeds ? 

His post made me think of all the others I see on the trails and of course, never knowing what they are thinking or what type of character they are. My point being, I know I'm better off not going out of my way to engage and like many out there, my enjoyment for the ride and the trails is truly independent of others.

Especially Trump :thumbsup:


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

We used to 'Hunt' on our weekend rides, It was good fun, bothered no one and was a great way to, 'Push' ourselves.

We'd size up riders at the trail head, we'd pick a small group of 30 or 40 somethings, you know the type, nice bikes, fast looking kits, well worn gear, In shape flat stomach riders who work at it with the appearance of lots of saddle time.

They would strike out and we would follow at a respectful distance, say 50 yards back, we would keep them In sight, mostly, when the trail was open enough to see. They knew we were back there and always the race was on. 

The trails were busy on weekends so lots of riders out, we were not creeping out people.:~D

We would get dropped, but kept up our relentless pace. 
Was no time, a few miles up the trail they would stop for a breather and we would ride right on by. This often resulted In these riders running us down hard and passing us.
Some times we never saw then again because of our rat maze trail system. But there were 'race' training routes many of us used made by a local club Team coach, and so some times we would find and pass them again. 
We were relentless, we never stopped pedaling. At the back of the trail system after about a dozen miles of single tracks was a well used rest area. There you could meet up with most riders. 
Remember the guys we shadowed on the ride in ?

It was a personal victory when we would ride rite on through at our normal pace, while those riders we had chased were off the bikes, gulping air and trying to recover in the brutal humid heat.

Made alot of friends that way, we did not do it to earn respect or to show off, we did It for the workout.
Chasing younger stronger riders Is a great workout.

I will admit a little pride when they asked how old I was..
In seven months I'll qualify for this thread


----------



## jrsbike (Jul 24, 2004)

What the OP posted is just fine. There is nothing wrong with pushing yourself against another rider. Its how you can get better. Some of the posts reflect these absurd times when people are looking for every opportunity to be offended by something.


----------



## jrs77 (Apr 14, 2016)

jrsbike said:


> What the OP posted is just fine. There is nothing wrong with pushing yourself against another rider. Its how you can get better. Some of the posts reflect these absurd times when people are looking for every opportunity to be offended by something.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jrsbike said:


> What the OP posted is just fine. There is nothing wrong with pushing yourself against another rider. Its how you can get better. Some of the posts reflect these absurd times when people are looking for every opportunity to be offended by something.


I agree, I like to ride fast and sometimes use other riders as an intermediate goal or target and try and catch them. Where I disagree with the op is judging the age, clothing or choice of bike of the person I'm passing, or feeling like I proved anything to them or myself. Most likely they didn't know that I was coming up on them and if they did the fact that I passed them doesn't mean I'm faster, lots of good racers go out for easy days or cruise easy between intervals. And even if I am faster so what? I'm sure they probably do a lot of other things better than me.

That's just me though, I think a race, or race ride is the best place to test your mettle against other riders, that or strava.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

jrs77 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 +2!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

The hunt sounds like a fun way to mix it up and get a good workout in.



jrsbike said:


> What the OP posted is just fine. There is nothing wrong with pushing yourself against another rider. Its how you can get better. Some of the posts reflect these absurd times when people are looking for every opportunity to be offended by something.


Yes, it seems one can post 3 or 5 things that are sensible and pointed, yet one punctuation error or somethng trivial and a Grand Case is made by someone looking to stir the pot.

Missstated, misread, edited for clarification etc....
I know some conflicts easily arise by sloppy writing or reading and it's exactly that which has made me a bit better or trying to improve in those areas, hopefully more forgiving of others too.

Never had a difference of opinion here that would keep me from riding with someone should the opportunity present. 
I suppose many of us of have had some meet up's over the years or struck up friendships from forum type interests.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> The problem is in the attitude that created the post. It's a good thing to be fit, but your fitness is just that: "yours".
> 
> It's in bad taste to talk about "beating someone younger, older, male, female, etc...
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was touch and go for awhile. I am good now, though I suspect some parts of my body will never be 100% of what they were before all that.

I don't fault anyone for wanting to ride fast and looking for a different "rabbit" out on the trail than usual. I do that. I just stop at making snap judgements about those riders. I feel good about it if they rode a pace that pushed me to be faster, but still within my fitness. There are some people I don't bother with, old or young, male or female, whatever kit they're wearing, because I know damn well that they can destroy me without trying and I will blow myself up just trying to keep them in sight. That will wind up being a very short, painful, and demoralizing ride. I have done that. It is not fun.

I know someone with an olympic medal, world champion jerseys, and a world record (team pursuit). She can destroy me on a rest day.

Yapping on the trail, or yapping here doesn't really make much difference. You are still yapping. The difference is how you do it.

Are you proud of yourself for riding well, especially if you were riding better than you have in the past? Or are you using it as an excuse to judge other people and their appearances? What I saw in the OP was a lot more judging other riders on appearances (their ages, bikes, and kits) rather than being happy about riding well.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Ha! You can ride fast and push the envelope cause you have good health care (Medicare)! The rest of us have really high deductibles and can't afford the risks 

Personally, I have a $7,000/year deductible on my health insurance. One trip to the hospital equals a brand new top of the line full suspension bike with an eagle XX1/XTR build! 

I look at some advanced trails and say "Can I afford this"? 

But seriously, good for you. I'm in my 50's and get passed all the time.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

howardv said:


> Ha! You can ride fast and push the envelope cause you have good health care (Medicare)! The rest of us have really high deductibles and can't afford the risks
> Personally, I have a $7,000/year deductible on my health insurance. One trip to the hospital equals a brand new top of the line full suspension bike with an eagle XX1/XTR build!
> I look at some advanced trails and say "Can I afford this"?
> But seriously, good for you. I'm in my 50's and get passed all the time.


Smart thinking.

I now look at some advanced trails and say, "Nope, the fun Is just not worth the potential for Injury".

Then I go out on Intermediate trails and have a blast,
On these I can go fast, beat the bike and myself less, have tons of fun and get a great cardio workout, and not feel the need for a $7,000 top of the line full suspension bike with a bla bla bla build.

My Hard Tail Plus bike has become an old friend now after two years, I cannot Imagine ever wanting more bike :~D
,
,
Unless they reinvent the wheel again !


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I like the challenge of difficult climbs...much less potential for serious injury.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I like passing people. As I approach my 68th year, I'm happy that that I no longer get passed by people older than me (usually). I used to hate that.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Reanswer this post when you are over 60,


Yeah... thirty-somethings discussing how +60 riders view things is the height of ignorance.  (Most of you will quit before 60.) 60+ riders don't complain, ride simple bikes, make everything look easy. Oh... and appreciate our victories, however small. :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

bsieb said:


> ...Most of you will quit before 60...


And often as a result of the cumulation of injuries from the heroic stuff.

Once you get to your mid 30s, although you may still be able to do big drops etc, it's best to leave it to the people who still bounce when they hit the ground.

The way it happens is no one decides they are going to stop riding, they just gradually go out less and less, put on weight, lose fitness, suddenly it's too hard to climb, and gradually become a couch jockey - or have a big accident because in a fit of macho they try to cash a cheque their fitness and reactions can no longer handle.

Look after your body.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Velobike said:


> And often as a result of the cumulation of injuries from the heroic stuff.


I'd say more often from the result of atrophy and injuries due to a sedentary lifestyle. Use it or lose it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'd say more often from the result of atrophy and injuries due to a sedentary lifestyle. Use it or lose it.


Motivation is a big issue for me. I feel fortunate to have enough visitors to keep me on the trails, many of which I have built and been riding for up to 30 years. That, and building interesting singletrack in beautiful country. I feel for grounded mtbers, it's such a great lifestyle and the best people.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

bsieb said:


> Motivation is a big issue for me.


Me too, especially when you've ridden the same trails & roads about a million times, usually solo. Sometimes I'll procrastinate or consider not getting out for a ride and then I envision how good I always feel afterward and that usually works. Also beer tastes much better after a hard ride so I envision that too.

Regular group rides are good to break things up, or planned rides with friends.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ I don't always feel like riding, but riding always makes me feel better.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't think I could live that way, weighing risk by how much it might cost sounds really stressful.

I ride what I want to ride, only my cajones and my ability limit me. I was in the ER two weeks ago, got some stitches for a sage brush stab wound, neck X-ray from landing on my face, broke a finger, just another day at the office 

and I didn't pass a single person 



howardv said:


> Ha! You can ride fast and push the envelope cause you have good health care (Medicare)! The rest of us have really high deductibles and can't afford the risks
> 
> Personally, I have a $7,000/year deductible on my health insurance. One trip to the hospital equals a brand new top of the line full suspension bike with an eagle XX1/XTR build!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Agreed. Lots of injuries in my life, still ride hard, not gonna let a little pain get in the way of life.



J.B. Weld said:


> I'd say more often from the result of atrophy and injuries due to a sedentary lifestyle. Use it or lose it.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Pedalon2018, good for you.

I ride with a diverse age group of riders, 30's, 40's, 50's. At 57 I am typically the oldest in the group. On the big climbs I am almost always the first to the top and proud of it. Not because I am "crushing" the younger guys, but because I put in the daily work of cycling to/from work and that enables the health and fitness to actually enjoy the long rides and big climbs on the weekends. Makes me feel good when I hit the top of the climb, like a job well done.

I'm usually the last one down. I don't quite descend like I used to


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Harold said:


> *yawn*
> 
> I prefer not to talk **** to people I don't know because there's always going to be someone who makes you look like a damn fool, for every person who winds up looking like a fool in front of you.
> 
> ...


You might appreciate the story of dropping my wife's bike off for suspension service.

I took her Trek Remedy in for service a few weeks ago. The shop guy said something along the lines of "Dude, you really put this thing to work for a 2016 bike.". I told him it was a 50something mom of 3 who did that. What I didn't say was she got the bike during 3 tough years from cancer and near death from a hospital mistake. I didn't say she had months tied to machines and I'll not forget the night it was really clear she had staff in the hospital scared. There was also a time when she was on that bike with a medicine pump and lines to her heart. I sure hope the two of you keep going. My wife may seem a bit cautious about some riding but most riders have NO idea how strong she really is.

I'll not forget the rotten times we had long-term parking passes at the hospital. My own biggest lesson with all those trips to the region's biggest cancer center was seeing many people who really had reason to be sad or angry but they smiled. Again, may the two of you and all the survivors keep going.

P.S. I enjoy the moments when my old self drops someone younger but I also smile when some strong young person kicks my but. It's part of understanding and appreciating life.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bitflogger said:


> You might appreciate the story of dropping my wife's bike off for suspension service.
> 
> I took her Trek Remedy in for service a few weeks ago. The shop guy said something along the lines of "Dude, you really put this thing to work for a 2016 bike.". I told him it was a 50something mom of 3 who did that. What I didn't say was she got the bike during 3 tough years from cancer and near death from a hospital mistake. I didn't say she had months tied to machines and I'll not forget the night it was really clear she had staff in the hospital scared. There was also a time when she was on that bike with a medicine pump and lines to her heart. I sure hope the two of you keep going. My wife may seem a bit cautious about some riding but most riders have NO idea how strong she really is.
> 
> ...


Good to hear your wife got through that. Goes to show you often have no idea about other people.

It sure is nice when I am doing the passing instead of being passed. But ya never know.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Call me small but I really enjoy dropping young fellas on trail bikes wearing a costume straight from XC World Cup. Now am on a HT and they are riding trail bikes where they are not needed or useful. But it sure makes me smile as I leave the youngsters in my dust. I can no longer crush the big gears up big grades but I can drop a fair amount of melenials.


I am not so sure why one should enjoy being faster than anybody else, unless, maybe, if he/she is in a competition ... and in your case it does not seem especially wise considering that in ten years or whereabouts you, as a 70+, will be slower than most ...


----------

